# Luther Dickinson



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Drove way down south to Portland Maine on Wednesday to see the "Solid Blues" tour with Joe Krown, Charlie Musselwhite, Mavis Staples and the best blues back up band in the world, the North Mississippi Allstars. Totally blown away by the Allstars, especially guitarist Luther Dickinson; I saw them do one of the rockin'est shows I ever saw last year at the Harvest jazz and Blues festival in Fredericton, but this time it was pure blues. Luther put away his LPs and big amps and played a beautiful sunburst ES 175, and a Strat with two humbuckers on a couple of songs, through a tweed combo (the amps were behind the drum riser so I couldn't see the name plate). Best part of the show for me was about 10 tunes with Charlie Musselwhite with Luther and Charlie alternating long guitar/harp solos, trading licks and just tryin' to outplay each other: I declared it a draw. The set with Mavis was incredible too, if not quite as musically dramatic. The highlight for me was an incredible rendition of "the Weight" with Mavis and bassist Chris Chew doing vocals and Joe Krown's incredible organ solo. Anyway, it was well worth the trip. And hardly any twelve bar blues!
Next day I checked out a couple of interesting music stores, Buckdancer's Choice, (www.buckdancers.com) and MusicToyz. Buckdancer's isa a traditional guitar emporium featuring major brands and a few exotics, MusicToyz is BOOOTIQUE with a capital BOO. I played a Nash S62 thru a DR Z MAZ Jr...incredible; didn't have much time so I didn't try out Bad Cat,Fargen,Victorilux,Carr,Fuchs etc.etc. Didn't play Reverend,Suhr, Gretsch etc.either...Next time though. If you're down near Portland Maine, check out these stores...and check out North Mississippi Allstars.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I love Luther & the NM allstars. That would have been a great show. I just saw Mavis here in Calgary at a beautiful old church a couple months ago - just her and a pianist/organist doing a tribute to Mahalia Jackson. It was amazing of course. I even got to share the mic with her on a couple of rounds of "I'll take you there" during the encore.:bow:


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

I drove 4 hours from Peterborough to Buffalo to see NM All Stars open up for 
Galactic!

That was a wicked show. I love it when you get to see great bands in small venues with fans who really understand good music.


----------

